# New to this forum with a few questions



## noodle23 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Im planning of getting a classic datsun for a project car. I was thinking about getting a 510 and was wondering what the best to get parts are and if this would be a good starting project car. Im looking to make it a fast, sporty thing. More about the go than the show but i want to do it without a motor swap and info would be great.

Thanks


----------

